# SR40 holster



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am 6'2" 280 lbs. I am looking for an IWB carry holster for an SR40. What's good?


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

I dont' have an SR40 (yet) but I have a LC9 and I prefer the N82 Tactical holster. Made in NC and extremely comfortable. When I get my SR40C I will be buying one for it as well...


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Check and see what Don Hume has to offer. I carry a Ruger P345 in a Don Hume IWB holster and it works well for me.


----------



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

check out the remora holsters or oldfaithful cant beat there garantee


----------

